# Substrate for incubation/incubator



## CourtneyG (Apr 25, 2013)

Curious to know what people use when incubating eggs and what device they use for incubation. I use Miracle Grow Peat-moss in a clean sandwich meat container with the lid kept close and opened once a week for air exchange, in a old white styrofoam ZooMed incubator(has a little metal rod at the top I turn to change the temp) have to use a temp gun to read the temp in the incubator it is so old. Works great though.


----------



## Lancecham (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been breeding various reptiles for over 15 years and have tried various incubators that range in price from $35 to $750. I tend to use the higher end ones as they are more reliable, but will still use hovabators when I have an overflow of eggs. 
I generally use various size delicups depending on the size of the incubator with one pin hole on the side of the delicup. As far as the substrate goes, I use vermiculite or Hatch Rite. Both are very effective.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 26, 2013)

I have used 4 hovabator style incubators with great reliability for many years (decades actually). They need to be set up in a location where the temperature doesn't vary and they will maintain their temperature well. I also have a couple of the newer ZooMed styrofoam base incubators. They work well too, but for the price they're not any different that the hovabator style incubators. 

I've used about everything under the sun for an incubation medium and have found that Hatchrite and Perlite work the best. Perlite is easier to obtain at any garden store, less expensive and works just as well. The major difference that Hatchrite comes "pre-moistened". When using perlite, add a thin layer of water (about an 1/8" deep) pour the perlite in to fill half to two thirds the container depth, put the lid on it and shake it all up to mix the water in. Realistically, if the correct humidity level is maintained within the incubator there is no need for moisture to be added to the incubation medium. I keep an open water container in the incubator with a sponge in it to act as a wick. At 88-89.5 degrees the humdity in the incubator ranges from about 70-75%.


----------



## CourtneyG (Apr 26, 2013)

When I get my peat moss I just soak it and squeeze a bit of the excess water out and put it in the sandwich container, and the incubator is well over a decade old, but works great, it stays in the room with all the lizards and torts so it stays warm. I have never had the need to add water after I give it its first soak. I just open the lid of the container for about a min or 2 once a week and we are good to go.


----------

